# Tovo Academy - Any reviews/feedback/comments?



## Kante (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi,
We're looking at Tovo Academy. Was wondering if anyone had any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## jpeter (Jul 18, 2019)

Kante said:


> Hi,
> We're looking at Tovo Academy. Was wondering if anyone had any feedback. Thanks!


If you're taking about the train in Spain program it's the ultimate pay to play about 20k per term so 40k or more a year but that does including living & school.

Heard the training is better compared to say the Marbella United FC is Spain which is roughly the same price & kind of deal.

Their usa training program here has had positive reviews.  Do they do more than just camps now? Like weekly training?

What are your goals for this program?


----------



## Kante (Jul 18, 2019)

jpeter said:


> If you're taking about the train in Spain program it's the ultimate pay to play about 20k per term so 40k or more a year but that does including living & school.
> 
> Heard the training is better compared to say the Marbella United FC is Spain which is roughly the same price & kind of deal.
> 
> ...


Would be the Spain program. Have heard good things anecdotally and seen one good result where there was another marked before/after improvement with a player who is one year older.

Goal would be ramp to skills/game intelligence going into try-outs/ID camps. Ours is starting from a pretty decent base but academy stops at u14 in our area and there’s not many other options.

Still penciling it out but the $20k - given that room and board are provided and other soccer expenses would be put on hold - doesn’t look as tough as it sounds. We’re not made of money but it may be do-able if it’s worth it.

Any feedback/two centers/ experience either here or via dm is welcome.


----------



## SoCalFutBolCrazy (Jul 19, 2019)

I looked up their website. The training/stay periods and price seems to be from from Sep - Dec and again from January to March and so on. Is there an year round option like Marbella?


----------



## texanincali (Jul 19, 2019)

If you don't mind me asking, what age is your son?


----------



## Kante (Jul 19, 2019)

SoCalFutBolCrazy said:


> I looked up their website. The training/stay periods and price seems to be from from Sep - Dec and again from January to March and so on. Is there an year round option like Marbella?


Just the two sessions


----------



## SoCalFutBolCrazy (Jul 19, 2019)

My son - turning 14 next month - play 05 - U15 starting now. He made it to Barca Academy Casa Grande but too expensive even with scholarship. Europe is probably a smarter option. Did anyone contact Marbella United Spain?


----------



## jpeter (Jul 21, 2019)

SoCalFutBolCrazy said:


> My son - turning 14 next month - play 05 - U15 starting now. He made it to Barca Academy Casa Grande but too expensive even with scholarship. Europe is probably a smarter option. Did anyone contact Marbella United Spain?


Marbella scouts heavily at the playoffs and major tournments like Dallas Cup.  

Marbella is  25k  for the whole year (Room, meals, soccer)  from Aug to mid Dec,  back in  Jan - May but doesn't include academics.   You get 5 tactical sessions, 3 technical, 2 gym sessions, and one friendly game a week.  Typically tactical training in the morning,  study hall after lunch until 4 or so,  night time techincal training (3x soccer, 2x gym) every week.

For highschool students you attend online  and handle that separately.  they give you a list of options like Az University Prep, Nebraska High School or you can find your own.

One of those things they pitch is working on UEFA Pro license start at age 16. Level 1 & 2 coaching can be obtained first year and 2nd year can start UEFA B license.

Some of the drawbacks besides moving away from the a family at young age have to do with the isolation of marbella, quality of academics, social life, and the FIFA rules where non Euporean passport holders less than 18 yrs old cannot play in real federated games in Eupore.  Only friendlies,  that lack of league competition and tournments can be a big drag motivational for those used to that.   I know my son won't be happy unless he was in real competition and tournments regularly so that was a deal breaker for him.  The small sleepy town was another but that just him.

My son has a friend who's going to Marbella next month, while I don't think the training will be as good as Tovo he has a Euporean passport so can play league games and tournments so hopefully things work out for him.


----------



## SoCalFutBolCrazy (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks jpeter for the elaborate info on Marbella. $25k doesn't seem to be a bad option compared to what the Casa Grande Barca Academy and TOVO are charging. My son's team didn't make the payoffs so I'm wondering what would be a way to have them evaluate or see him play. I have sent them an email sometime back but no response. Would you happen to know from your son's friend a direct contact in Marbella to contact?


----------



## Fall 2021 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello, 
What are some good programs for girls in Spain? My daughter would like to train abroad, most of her teammates graduate this year and she will be one of two  graduating a year later.


----------



## megnation (Jan 10, 2022)

Fall 2021 said:


> Hello,
> What are some good programs for girls in Spain? My daughter would like to train abroad, most of her teammates graduate this year and she will be one of two  graduating a year later.


It's probably best to ask in the Girls Forum but https://www.fcmalagacity.com/ there's a girl from Strikers ECNL heading over there next season according to the Strikers Instagram. I think it's the 2nd year in a row that a Strikers girl has gone to that program. I know a couple of boys that are currently there from Orange County.


----------



## Fall 2021 (Jan 11, 2022)

megnation said:


> It's probably best to ask in the Girls Forum but https://www.fcmalagacity.com/ there's a girl from Strikers ECNL heading over there next season according to the Strikers Instagram. I think it's the 2nd year in a row that a Strikers girl has gone to that program. I know a couple of boys that are currently there from Orange County.


Thank you


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 12, 2022)

money grab is what I have been told.....but ymmv


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 12, 2022)

megnation said:


> It's probably best to ask in the Girls Forum but https://www.fcmalagacity.com/ there's a girl from Strikers ECNL heading over there next season according to the Strikers Instagram. I think it's the 2nd year in a row that a Strikers girl has gone to that program. I know a couple of boys that are currently there from Orange County.


A Beach player went this past year and will be returning to play at Virginia Tech. Haven’t spoken to the Dad about the experience, however it looks like it could be worth the money for the experience.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> A Beach player went this past year and will be returning to play at Virginia Tech. Haven’t spoken to the Dad about the experience, however it looks like it could be worth the money for the experience.


that is cool to hear....to be clear to readers my post was referring to the OP's question about Tovo boys....NOT Malaga girls


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 12, 2022)

futboldad1 said:


> that is cool to hear....to be clear to readers my post was referring to the OP's question about Tovo boys....NOT Malaga girls


For what it’s worth, I didn’t take it you were referring to Malaga.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 13, 2022)

It is assumed that any socalsoccer post will devolve into some topic completely unrelated to OP question


----------

